# Ca y est !!!! je vais l'avoir !!!!!!!



## vampire1976 (3 Mars 2005)

L'iMac G5 20" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Je l'ai commandé hier matin sur Rennes et je l'ai d'ici Lundi ou mardi maximum !

J'en rêvais.... Après mon G4 800 bi pro ça va me changer ^^

J'ai biensur mis 1 Go de RAM


----------



## Apca (3 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac G5 20" !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Je l'ai commandé hier matin sur Rennes et je l'ai d'ici Lundi ou mardi maximum !
> 
> ...



 :love:  :love:  :love: 

On attends les photos alors


----------



## naas (3 Mars 2005)

ah non maintenant on veux des films


----------



## Marcmaniac (3 Mars 2005)

Bravo et encore bravo !
Racontes nous ................


----------



## Mulder (3 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> L'iMac G5 20" ![...]Après mon G4 800 bi pro ça va me changer ^^


Pas dit que la différence de perf soit si importante ! :hein:


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Mars 2005)

Heu quand je vois que j'encode un Divx en XVID en 12/15 heures avec mon mac et qu'avec un iMac G5 on le fait en un peu plus d'une heure la différence est fragrante question calcul quand même...

En tout cas je pense pas pouvoir avoir des photos... pas en numérique remarque mais en argentique et un scan après je pourrais les mettre...

J'attend un coup de fil car en fait la machine doit arriver ou l'est déjà chez mon revendeur, mais ils comptent mettre 1 Go de ram dessus, et ils n'ont pas encore les barrettes donc...


----------



## JPTK (4 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Heu quand je vois que j'encode un Divx en XVID en 12/15 heures avec mon mac et qu'avec un iMac G5 on le fait en un peu plus d'une heure la différence est fragrante question calcul quand même....



Arf... je sais pas comment tu fais ton compte, moi avec un PM G4 1 ghz, ça doit être 3 heures, je vois pas comment ton bi 800 peut mettre 12 heures !  :hein: Et une heure sur l'imac G5, je demande à voir


----------



## vampire1976 (4 Mars 2005)

heu, par exemple handbrake me compresse un film en XVID haute qualité en 720x400 en une passe à 10/13 heures...

Dvision 3 va un peu plus vite et encore ...

Et j'ai déjà posé la question ici sur la vitesse de l'imac G5 sur l'encodage en 1,8 Ghzs et il met apparemment environs 1 heure...

Le bi pro 2,5 G5 met 30 minutes environs aussi apparemment.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2005)

Ca y est JE L'AI  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Il est MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!!!!!!!!

Mais !!!!!!!!

-> J'avais demandé 1 Go de RAM il n'a que 768 !!! Je dois donc le rammener !!!!!!!!!!!!
-> Et j'ai acheté cette machine Mercredi et j'ai PAS LES ILIFE 5 dessus mais la version 4 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Mais sinon il est SPLENDIDE !

Mais concernant Panther dessus, il est plus fluide que mon G4 bi-pro, mais il est pas si réactif que je le pensais....


----------



## Mulder (5 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Mais concernant Panther dessus, il est plus fluide que mon G4 bi-pro, mais il est pas si réactif que je le pensais....


Ha ! Qu'est-ce que je disais ?   
Sinon pour le reste, ça craint chez ton revendeur, non ? :mouais: 
Allez, profite bien de ta nouvelle machine tout de même.   :love:


----------



## chrisphilrom (5 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Ca y est JE L'AI  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Il est MAGNIFIQUE !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...




Et pas de bruit de rasoir ?
Température CPU OK ?


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2005)

le son est "siflant", le bruit du lecteur DVD est le pire... lol

Le CPU je sais pas, comment fait-on pour savoir ? avec le teste dans utilitaire disque ?

Il faut quel degrés de chaleur ?

Sinon heu, oui t'avais raison Mulder, vivement Tiger en 64 Bits pour ça...
Mais attend ! Je parle que je vois pas de différence flagrante sur l'interface système, mais après j'ai pas encore été testé les calculs etc etc...


----------



## Kr!st0f (5 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Et pas de bruit de rasoir ?
> Température CPU OK ?



C'est quoi pour vous température CPU OK ?
Speak with data 

Je dis ça car sur les différents post abordants le sujet j'ai relevé que nous avons tous les même températures, alors pourquoi vouloir en faire un problème ?

Un site parle d'éventuelles surchauffes de certains iMac G5, si ça avait été fondé, vu le volume de machines vendu, ça aurait certainement fait beaucoup de bruit.

Enfin bref, je me répète mais mis à part un problème de bruit chez certains (bruit que je n'ai jamais pu percevoir sur ma machine) cette machine est extra.

Amuses-toi bien avec ton nouveau joujou


----------



## chrisphilrom (5 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> C'est quoi pour vous température CPU OK ?
> Speak with data
> 
> Je dis ça car sur les différents post abordants le sujet j'ai relevé que nous avons tous les même températures, alors pourquoi vouloir en faire un problème ?
> ...



Je partage tout à fait ce que tu dis.
Je m'interroge seulement sur le lien qu'il peut y avoir entre le bruit de ma machine (j'ai un rasoir interne   ) et la température de CPU.
Personnellement, le bruit semble aller de paire avec l'augmentation de la température qui approche réguièrement les 78°C (testé avec Température monitor).
Je veux donc savoir si une machine sans rasoir atteint de telles températures.
Par ailleurs, indépendamment du bruit dont j'espère me débarrasser rapidement avec l'échange de midpane, je suis très satisfait aussi de la machine.


----------



## Kr!st0f (5 Mars 2005)

Bin le bruit du rasoir a été clairement identifié. C'est le ventilo du CPU qui augmente en rps quand la charge CPU monte. Logiquement quand la charge CPU monte la température suit. Par contre quand les autres ventilos soufflent à fond la température baisse et leurs bruits couvrent un peu mieux celui du rasoir.
Apple à amélioré/modifié ( rayé la mention inutile) la gestion de ventilos avec la dernière maj en date, la 10.3.8. Les autres ventilos tournent de façon continue alors qu'avant cette maj ils étaient pratiquement à l'arrêt.


----------



## tornade13 (5 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Et j'ai déjà posé la question ici sur la vitesse de l'imac G5 sur l'encodage en 1,8 Ghzs et il met apparemment environs 1 heure...
> 
> Le bi pro 2,5 G5 met 30 minutes environs aussi apparemment.


Et qui est l'imbecile qui a répondu ça   
En tous cas bravo pour ton achat donne nous des nouvelles...


----------



## chrisphilrom (5 Mars 2005)

Kr!st0f a dit:
			
		

> Bin le bruit du rasoir a été clairement identifié. C'est le ventilo du CPU qui augmente en rps quand la charge CPU monte. Logiquement quand la charge CPU monte la température suit. Par contre quand les autres ventilos soufflent à fond la température baisse et leurs bruits couvrent un peu mieux celui du rasoir.
> Apple à amélioré/modifié ( rayé la mention inutile) la gestion de ventilos avec la dernière maj en date, la 10.3.8. Les autres ventilos tournent de façon continue alors qu'avant cette maj ils étaient pratiquement à l'arrêt.



Je suis en 10.3.8 et jamais les ventillos ne couvrent celui du CPU, ce serait plutôt le contraire, mais de toute façon ce sont deux bruits non comparables. Le ventillo CPU tourne très rapidement et fait un bruit très strident (objectivement, je l'entends facilement à 15 m), tandis que les autres font un simple souffle pas dérangeant, qui rappelle juste que l'iMac est vivant.


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2005)

Bien l'imbécile sont des imbéciles alors lol, et concernant le G5 bi-pro c'est un vendeur chez DXM... ça l'étonnais pas que l'imac ailles aussi vite vu que le bi-pro G5 le faisait a cette vitesse...

Je sais pas faut voir.

Sinon c'est quoi ce fameu "rasoir" ? moi j'ai aucun bruit à par celui du lecteur DVD/CD quand je met un cd ou dvd...


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2005)

Pour le temps d'encodage divx sur imac G5 allez ici on m'avait dis 55 minutes environs :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81733


----------



## tornade13 (5 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Pour le temps d'encodage divx sur imac G5 allez ici on m'avait dis 55 minutes environs :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=81733


Le coupable est JCR si il arrive a encoder avec Handbrake ou D-vision un film de 1h30 en moins de 1 heure c'est un extra terrestre.  

Concernant le bruit de rasoir c'est du au ventilo qui refroidis le processeur essaye de faire comme certain l'indique de lancer les visuel de itunes ou meme encore de lancer un encodage video et donne ton avis sur le bruit.
merci


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2005)

heu je l'ai fais avec itune sans penser que... ou savoir que ça ferais du bruit, mais en fait j'ai rien entendu de particulier lol

J'avais du son remarque en même temps lol

Mais un film d'une heure 30 met combien de temps réellement avec dvision 3 ou handbrake ?


----------



## chrisphilrom (5 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bien l'imbécile sont des imbéciles alors lol, et concernant le G5 bi-pro c'est un vendeur chez DXM... ça l'étonnais pas que l'imac ailles aussi vite vu que le bi-pro G5 le faisait a cette vitesse...
> 
> Je sais pas faut voir.
> 
> Sinon c'est quoi ce fameu "rasoir" ? moi j'ai aucun bruit à par celui du lecteur DVD/CD quand je met un cd ou dvd...



Il y a un post consacré à ce bruit.
Il s'agit du ventillo du proc. qui tourne en permanence pour le refroidir. Il fait un bruit de rasoir électrique ou d'avion télécommandé plus ou moins strident et qui donne l'impression de décoller dès que le CPU augmente. Insuportable. ça couvre très largement le bruit dusuperdrive !
Tu n'as vraiment aucun bruit de ce type ! Quelle chance !
J'ai changé déjà une fois de midplane,... aucun changement. J'attends la troisième dans la journée.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Il y a un post consacré à ce bruit.
> Il s'agit du ventillo du proc. qui tourne en permanence pour le refroidir. Il fait un bruit de rasoir électrique ou d'avion télécommandé plus ou moins strident et qui donne l'impression de décoller dès que le CPU augmente. Insuportable. ça couvre très largement le bruit dusuperdrive !
> Tu n'as vraiment aucun bruit de ce type ! Quelle chance !
> J'ai changé déjà une fois de midplane,... aucun changement. J'attends la troisième dans la journée.



je me félicite d'avoir pris le power Mac Mono ,j'ai hésité un moment entre les deux,mais la je regrette pas ...
dans la tour du power mac ,c'est bc mieux ventilé et le radiateur est énorme,C pas pour rien je pense...
l'iMac G5 ,çà a l'air d'etre un peu un tour de force ,de loger un G5 la dedans,ce qui explique peut etre ces pbs de ventilo...


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2005)

Bien en fait j'ai ce bruit oui, mais moi ça me dérange absolument pas. du moment que mon G5 crame pas lol

Par contre j'aime pas qu'au démarrage l'écran s'affiche de haut en bas...

Ca fait machine obsolète ! lol

Ca fait limite machine qui rame au niveau affichage lol de voir l'écran qui couvre la surface de progressivement de haut en bas c'est moche


----------



## tornade13 (5 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je me félicite d'avoir pris le power Mac Mono ,j'ai hésité un moment entre les deux,mais la je regrette pas ...
> dans la tour du power mac ,c'est bc mieux ventilé et le radiateur est énorme,C pas pour rien je pense...
> l'iMac G5 ,çà a l'air d'etre un peu un tour de force ,de loger un G5 la dedans,ce qui explique peut etre ces pbs de ventilo...


Salut Syd j'ai également regarder un peu du coté des PM, mais l'iMac G5 est largement plus interessant au niveau prix


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Salut Syd j'ai également regarder un peu du coté des PM, mais l'iMac G5 est largement plus interessant au niveau prix



certes ,mais j'ai choisi de faire l'effort de prendre le power mac:l'iMac G3 cétait mon 1er mac je m'y connaissait pas ,l'eMac je l'ai pas vraiment choisi,G pris le poins cher ,et la j'avais envie d'une belle machine et d'un bel écran,alors plutot qu'un iMac G5 gonflé (gros DD ,1Go  de RAM )j'ai choisit un power mac avec un dd 80 Go et 512 de ram,ce qui revient presque au meme niveua prix !en plus G une meilleure carte graphic,un superdrive 8x et plus de ports usb et FW....
de tte façon ,l'argent çà revient toujours ,je projette deja plus de ram et un 2eme dd de 200 Go au moins ,ce que ne premet pas l'imac avec ces 2 slots et un seul dd...
si ce power mac mono n'etait pas sorti,jaurai surment un iMac...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2005)

ouai,G regardé,en tarif education ,pour le meme prix que mon power mac +20" display j'aurai un iMac avec 1 Go ,250 de dd ,carte airport ,borne airport express,clavier et souris sans fil...
mais je préfère mon choix ,C plus évolutif,et mieux construit...


----------



## jfxav (5 Mars 2005)

Sydney Bristow a dit:
			
		

> je me félicite d'avoir pris le power Mac Mono ,j'ai hésité un moment entre les deux,mais la je regrette pas ...
> dans la tour du power mac ,c'est bc mieux ventilé et le radiateur est énorme,C pas pour rien je pense...
> l'iMac G5 ,çà a l'air d'etre un peu un tour de force ,de loger un G5 la dedans,ce qui explique peut etre ces pbs de ventilo...



je suis en train de me poser les memes questions que toi. et les récents problemes de surchauffe des imac G5 me laissent encore plus songeur
C'est vrai que quand on voit le ventilo de ton PM ca rassure au niveau chaleur....
As tu des freeze de ton PM mono?  parce qu'avec la chaleur, c'est l'autre pepin des G5


----------



## tornade13 (5 Mars 2005)

Ouai! ouai! ouai! 
C'est cher et c'est bien, ou c'est pas cher et c'est pas bien   
Bon de toute façon c'est pour juin juillet donc j'ai encore un peu le temp... quoique


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2005)

jfxav a dit:
			
		

> je suis en train de me poser les memes questions que toi. et les récents problemes de surchauffe des imac G5 me laissent encore plus songeur
> C'est vrai que quand on voit le ventilo de ton PM ca rassure au niveau chaleur....
> As tu des freeze de ton PM mono?  parce qu'avec la chaleur, c'est l'autre pepin des G5



je sais pas trop ,c'est qu'ilveut plus s'éteindre?des fois il s'était en 2 sec ,des fois en un peu plus ,mais jamais bien longtemps...
je n'ai aucun pb avec cette machine,elle est très bien...
justement ,ce power mac a 6 ventilo qui tournent doucement et pas tt le temps ,c'est pas bruyant du tt...
moi quand j'ai vu l'intérieur du iMac ,je suis resté sceptique...
certes,tt est nickel a l'intérieur,mais ...la tour du power mac est plus rassurante...


----------



## tornade13 (5 Mars 2005)

En comparant le PM 1,8 GHZ avec ecran 20 et l'imac G5 1,8 GHZ avec les memes options j'arrive avec 700¤ de difference   c'est quand meme pas rien.

Et pour info il'ya le meme nombre de ports hormis un FW800 en plus sur le PM.


----------



## Kr!st0f (5 Mars 2005)

Quand on a fait un choix on a tous les arguments du monde pour l'expliquer ^^
Puis les gouts et les couleurs ne se discutent pas a ce que disait ma grand-mére


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bien en fait j'ai ce bruit oui, mais moi ça me dérange absolument pas. du moment que mon G5 crame pas lol
> 
> Par contre j'aime pas qu'au démarrage l'écran s'affiche de haut en bas...
> 
> ...





Hein ?? De quoi tu parles là ?  :mouais:


----------



## tornade13 (5 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?? De quoi tu parles là ?  :mouais:


Peut etre que le fond d'ecran est en jpeg progressif


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> En comparant le PM 1,8 GHZ avec ecran 20 et l'imac G5 1,8 GHZ avec les memes options j'arrive avec 700¤ de difference   c'est quand meme pas rien.
> 
> Et pour info il'ya le meme nombre de ports hormis un FW800 en plus sur le PM.



faux,il y a un hub sur l'écran 2FW et 2 USB 2 en plus ,et l'un des USB du mac est en façade,cool pour l'apn!   

justement ,faux dégonflé un peu le Power mac ,pour le rendre accessible,par rapport au imac ,et le gonfler par la suite!


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hein ?? De quoi tu parles là ?  :mouais:


il a raison ,avec mon studio display C pareil,quand on allume le mac ,l'image apparait du haut en bas ,pas d'un coup...


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2005)

Hè Tornade et Sidney, vous avez pas l'impression de vous accaparez le thread là un peu ? Il y a les MP sinon hein 

Votre bureau s'affiche de haut en bas lors du démarrage alors... jamais vu ça. :rateau:


----------



## chrisphilrom (5 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Bien en fait j'ai ce bruit oui, mais moi ça me dérange absolument pas. du moment que mon G5 crame pas lol
> 
> Par contre j'aime pas qu'au démarrage l'écran s'affiche de haut en bas...
> 
> ...



Tu dis que tu as le bruit et qu'il ne te dérange pas, mais si tu te mets à 15 m de la machine et que tu lances iTunes avec le visualiseur en plein écran en coupant le son, est-ce que tu entends le bruit ?
Moi oui, alors à 50 cm c'est vraiment lourd ! En plus j'atteinds 80 °C pour le CPU !

Quant à ton écran, c'est étrange ton truc. Moi, ça fait pas ça du tout !!!


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2005)

Le test qui tue, avec SAFARI, ouvrir cette page et attendre   Si tu survies, c'est bon, tu as un bon imac.


----------



## chrisphilrom (5 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Le test qui tue, avec SAFARI, ouvrir cette page et attendre   Si tu survies, c'est bon, tu as un bon imac.


Toujours vivant après le test. 77°C de temp CPU quand même et l'impression d'un décollage de l'iMac... et toi ?


----------



## JPTK (5 Mars 2005)

chrisphilrom a dit:
			
		

> Toujours vivant après le test. 77°C de temp CPU quand même et l'impression d'un décollage de l'iMac... et toi ?



Bah moi j'ai un PM G4 1 ghz, CPU à 70 % mais les ventilos bougent pas et la température peine à monter à 42 °C


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Hè Tornade et Sidney, vous avez pas l'impression de vous accaparez le thread là un peu ? Il y a les MP sinon hein
> 
> Votre bureau s'affiche de haut en bas lors du démarrage alors... jamais vu ça. :rateau:



pas le buro,l'écran blanc avec la pomme des qu'on allume ...


----------



## vampire1976 (5 Mars 2005)

Oui lorsque j'allume mon imac l'affichage de l'écran de boot avec la pomme, s'affiche pas d'un seul coup il s'affiche progressivement de haut en bas et c'est très moche !

Pour les tests j'ai pas encore le net chez moi désolé...

J'essaierais ce soir avec itune et le test ventilo...

on verra, mais est-ce normal justement cette température et que le proc. chauffe autant pour de telles conneries comme les effets iTune ?

J'imagine avec les Divx ça va cramer ?


----------



## vampire1976 (6 Mars 2005)

J'ai aucun bruit, même avec les effets iTune...


----------



## vampire1976 (11 Mars 2005)

Après quelques encodages DIVX !

Je peux affirmer qu'il me faut pas plus de 2 heures MAXIMUM pour encoder en XVid ou en H264 1h30 de film en haute qualité !

GENIAL !

Et les iLife 5 sont excellentissimes, surtout garagebande


----------



## vampire1976 (12 Mars 2005)

J'ai donc récupéré les iLife 5 (excellents) et ma barètte 512 ce qui monte mon G5 a 1 Go ça va... même si je regrète mes 1,25 Go de ram de mon G4 quicksilver lol...

Ca fait 250 Mo de plus quand même......


----------



## tornade13 (12 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Après quelques encodages DIVX !
> 
> Je peux affirmer qu'il me faut pas plus de 2 heures MAXIMUM pour encoder en XVid ou en H264 1h30 de film en haute qualité !


C'est déja plus raisonable mais je trouve ça rapide, encodage fais avec quel softs ? quel bitrate audio et video ? etc etc..
C'est l'occasion de connaitre la difference avec un iMac G4 personne n'a jamais pu faire de reel comparaison.
Si c'est pour gagner 10 minutes sur un film ou 15 seconde sur de l'encodage audio


----------



## vampire1976 (17 Mars 2005)

Donc je rip mon DVD avec Mactheripper

ensuite je lance Dvision et je configure en XVID haute qualité (meilleur), je met un bitrate de 1200 / 1400, en MP3 a 128 (normal) et je lance l'encodage...

Voilà et maximum 2 heures ^^

Mon G4 bi-pro 800 mettait 11 heures avec les mêmes réglages avant !


----------



## Sydney Bristow (17 Mars 2005)

vampire1976 a dit:
			
		

> Après quelques encodages DIVX !
> 
> Je peux affirmer qu'il me faut pas plus de 2 heures MAXIMUM pour encoder en XVid ou en H264 1h30 de film en haute qualité !
> 
> ...



avec quoi tu encodes?


----------

